# Here we go again!



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

In Febuary I kidded out 6 does with 10 kids in 8 days here come the last due anywhere from today on. 5 does to go what did I get myself into???


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

You are going to be busy, busy, busy!! Enjoy...and we love pictures! (Hint, hint)


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I've got to get new batteries for my camera but when they get here i'll post pics


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You got yourself into one big mess...a mess of adoreable, furry little kids! Lol. It's a lot of work, but worth it in the end I'm sure  .


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Well at least I've got the first set off the bottle they are 4 months old now and i've sold 4 of them so I should be alright. Right???


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I THINK you'll be ok...maybe


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Twins today 1 boy :kidblue:1 girl:kidred:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

:kidred::kidred::kidred:Triplets today


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Single today :kidred: So Far 6 kids out of 3 does 5 girls and one boy


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hurry up and get that battery so we can see pics!! It sounds like you're almost done for the season


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Here's 4 of the girls better ones to come later


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Another set of twins last night unfortunatly missed the kidding (unusual for me) and lost the doeling still have the buckling though


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, sorry about the doeling  . I'm guessing you're just about through with kidding season, right? What a relief that must be lol!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats on all the kids!!:-| Sorry about the doeling!:tears:


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Only one left to kid and no due date :hair::laugh: oh well .


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

*better pics*

Here they are all in their glory Saffron top pic Basil next, The Boys Kain and Cecil, Rosemary, Chive And last but not least Terragon


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Oooh I just love saffron! The rest are cuties too 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah Saffron is being Retained She is nubian LaMancha boer sooo.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They all look healthy and happy, good job!! Btw, LOVE the herb names


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Last year It was flowers next year trees


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Last one Single boy :kidblue: Makes 8 living kids out of 5 does 3 bucks 5 doelings this time out of febuary kidding I still have 1 buckling and 5 doelingsfor a total of 7 bucklings and 11 doelings I Am Glad I'm Done for the year!!!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Good job! CONGRATS!! So cute!


----------

